# SaltDogg SHPE2000 (F) Auger Code



## jlo1017 (Mar 4, 2014)

I recently purchased SaltDogg SHPE2000 Series, 2.0 Cubic yard spreader. After the first couple hours of putting the new spreader to use the control box threw an (F) auger code. As I looked through the troubleshoot manual I came across what the (F) auger code means: "Positive motor wire in wire harness shorted to trucks body/frame. Internal fuse 40 AMP blown". The action required: "Find and eliminate short circuit. Replace fuse". After overlooking the wiring diagram I am having a difficult time locating this 40amp fuse. Could this be a fuse in the control box or could it be a fuse within the wiring harness? Please keep in mind this is the first time this spreader has been put to use. Any input and suggestions on how to go about this fix is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

FYI,
The fuse is in the control box had the same thing happen to me I believe there are 4 screws on the bottom of the control box very easy to do it it was a 15 amp fuse on mine hope this helps you out.
SNOWANDICEMAN


----------



## jlo1017 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank you! Hopefully this is the case. I will keep you posted.


----------

